# CVP Easy DCC question



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Greg yelled at me...but he was right







I stuck this in the wrong place.



I'm a battery guy and like the Airwire stuff guy so I'm curious... 


I was pokin around the DCC area and didn't see anything on Easy DCC...curious anybody use it? Why?...not?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you talking their Airwire stuff, or the track powered stuff? 

Pretty different animals. 

(that was not yelling... all lower case! ha ha ha!) 

Greg


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I looked at the CVP offerings and the prices seem pretty reasonable. I also talked to the people there and they seemed knowledgeable and were very helpful. It was a pretty close race between them and NCE. I also looked at Digitrax, Zimo and Massoth. Both of European systems cost too much just to get in the door so I decided against them, even though they look like they are very nice systems. 

For me I managed to play with an NCE system at a store (H&R in Florida) and decided I liked it. I also talked to several people about different systems, including a couple of posts on this forum and it seemed that the NCE system got slightly better press. I really like the remote control on the NCE and the fact that if the batteries die you can plug it directly into the system and run it tethered. The other thing I like about the NCE controller is that it is similar to but just enough different from my DCS controller for my MTH engines that I can swap back and forth and not get confused about how to control either train - important when recovering from an almost OOPs. 

Also the 10A booster, the track occupied sensors that only require a wire going through them, mini panel, auxiliary input unit, and the built in serial port all played a part in the decision. I have one mini panel, I can see that I am going to need a second one in the not too distant future. 

I also have a small Digitrax system that I have in workshop for testing trains and such. For programming I have a little SPROG II programmer that plugs into either the Mac or the PC. 

The other thing is that once I optioned out the CVP system the way that I really wanted it, there wasn't any cost difference between them and NCE system. 

The key item was that I got to hold it, look through the manual, and ask questions prior to putting my money down. 

Tom


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Airwire is the battery stuff. Easy DCC is the ...DCC stuff. Asking about the DCC stuff. 

Thanks Tom, I like the Airwire throttle and other than software it's the same unit they use in the DCC systems for RF control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wanted to be sure before I commented. The CVP system tries to be easier to use, but it does so by limiting capabilities, and for a few bucks more you can get a fully featured system. You only buy the system once and keep it for years, so I don't see trying to save a few bucks. The support is not at the same level as NCE, there are some terrific people on the NCE forum. 

Also, take a look at what clubs use.. by far the leaders are NCE and Digitrax 

I'm an NCE guy, after quite a lot of research. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

So the next question is....what kind of capabilities do you lose with CVP-DCC? If I can make the engine go and operate all the sounds and lights then what am I missing that's important? 

I like the CVP RF throttles and it looks like the Cab04R and 05R are similar to the RF1300 by CVP. DO they operate in the same band? The Digitrax looks like its all IR.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

For me the main reason for moving to DCC was that I wanted to hook my computer into layout. The DCS system that I have for the MTH locomotives doesn't provide the ability for controlling the layout through the computer even though there is a serial port mounted on the track interface box. 

For the most part CVP will run your DCC equipped trains and DCC decoders as well as anybody else's. They have a built in serial port so it is easy to interface the JMRI software to your system so programming complex decoders becomes much more manageable and you can build control panel and throttles on your computer. It seems like they have discontinued their 10A booster and replaced it with a 7A one with more features so they are a bit light on the booster capacity (I know that at 7A I can barely run my F7 and all the lighted passenger cars at the same time). They have wireless throttles, a variety of decoders and other options so there aren't any limitations as to what is controlled out in the layout. 

It comes down to what you can add to the system that goes beyond basic DCC functions. The DCC portion is controlled by NMRA standards (more or less), the control buses are all proprietary. NCE and Digitrax proprietary control buses are bidirectional and allow both monitoring and controlling aspects of the layout either through the throttle or an attached computer. 

For me, one of the selling points for NCE is the Auxiliary Input Unit that allows reading the state of block detectors with a computer attached to the serial port. Digitrax has a similar device that sits on their LocoNet bus. NCE also has this little device called a Micro Panel that executes simple macros based on switch or block occupancy inputs. I have used that to automatically run up to two trains on the same track and it is less expensive than an auto reverser. The panel is currently being used in my control panel to operate switches out on the layout and to automatically set up a couple of routes at the push of a button. 

You need to look at what you want to ultimately do with your system. The DCC system that you pick will ultimately define what you can and can't do with the system once you get beyond the basic DCC features. To replace the DCC system, especially after it has been expanded, is going to cost about the same as a good quality brass locomotive so you shouldn't make the choice lightly. 

Tom


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

You can use the CVP wireless throttles with other DCC systems (CVP web page should tell you which). Works great with my Lenz system.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

The Digitrax is IR or radio control.. They just brought out a new radio system that uses the 2.4 Ghz band & is bi-directional.. 
Look @ the DT402D & the UT4D throttles.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By lvmosher on 26 Aug 2010 03:01 PM 
So the next question is....what kind of capabilities do you lose with CVP-DCC? If I can make the engine go and operate all the sounds and lights then what am I missing that's important? 

I like the CVP RF throttles and it looks like the Cab04R and 05R are similar to the RF1300 by CVP. DO they operate in the same band? The Digitrax looks like its all IR. 

There are MANY more capabilities than making the engine go and operate sounds and lights. How easy is it to do consists, programming capabilities, special modes for making it easy to program other decoders, wireless range, range of throttles available, and on and on.

If all you want is a few things, then maybe you don't need a lot. DCC is adding capability all the time, in decoders and in control systems. 

Also you should compare apples to apples, the NCE Procab is about $200, the smaller NCE throttles are less. The CVP throttle seems to be about $200 also. The Procab kicks butt in comparison to the CVP throttle. 


From your comments, I think you should investigate these systems a bit more and get your hands around the differences. Go to some clubs and try systems, find people who have the systems and see if you can get a demo. There's a lot more to the systems then just the few things you mentioned. 


I hope you find the system that you not only like now, but keeps you happy for a number of years. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

The biggest thing you loose with CVP, IMHO, is dealer support. They only the CVP product line sell directly. If you have any issues, you must work with the factory. In my experience as an Air-Wire dealer, getting through to them was sometimes problematic.


----------

